# day 153 and waiting!



## Ivy (Aug 9, 2008)

Our FF Ruby is keeping us waiting and waiting, and waiting.
My biggest worry is a large single.

Here is Ruby before she was pg.








Here she is today!

















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










I so hope she pops really son and hopefully twins. I wouldn't want her to struggle with a single huge buckling!
I had that happen this last spring with a few FF does. Gosh one pygmy had a buckling that was 6 pounds. That was one big kid for a FF mini! All did fine with some help though. 

Its so hot today too. Poor Ruby.

Why is it even after a lot of kiddings each one keeps you walking the floors? LOL

Oh we also had her separated from the herd and the flies. We had placed her in the hay storage but the girl literally busted out. She smashed the walls! The walls are barn planks and nailed in three sections per board and she busted 3 full planks totally out.
I guess she wants to stay with the other does.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I think she could be hiding another one in there  I hate singles too, we had a doe deliver a 11lb buckling and we had to have the vet come out and pull it, she tore and died a few days later. For some reason all of our first fresheners had singles this year and they were all huge kids(doe kids actually for a change)

She's a pretty doe


----------



## Ivy (Aug 9, 2008)

I sure hope there are two. 
It makes me nervous with her being on day 153 and no sign of anything. Still has some ligs, no discharge, no shiny udder.

Thank you, she is pretty but she is also our 2nd lowest class Percentage Boer.
We have another percentage Boer that Alpine thats our lowest class of all. She looks Alpine in color but has some Boer build so we will see what she throws when her kidding season comes next spring. She will be bred with a higher class of buck than Ruby.

Our best Boers are not due for breeding till November.

Ruby here was bred to a Boer buck thats built very similar to her, but of course more burly.
I am curious of what she will throw with that buck.
Hopefully some nice kids! 

If you stare at your pg doe long enough will she pop faster? LOL
Lately we are all getting pre-occupied with just watching her.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Won't be long now!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Hopefully, for her sake and yours she twins for you. Ever hear about the "watched pot never boils"? I think the same holds true when it comes to watching preggy girls :ROFL:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Are you positive on the due date? I do not think she looks that big, but I have posted pictures that makes them look smaller then they are in person.


----------



## Ivy (Aug 9, 2008)

We're positive on the due date. We had her with the buck only one day and watched them do the deed multiple times. 

The pics dont show the full effect of her size. 2D doesn't do justice for 3D. 

She is huge and very miserable.

I checked her ligs, they are actually thinning a bit!
Hopefully in the next day or 2 at the most.

Those pics are also from the morning, on an empty belly. She didnt get hayed till after I took the shots.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I would be a little worried. . . . we had a Nigerian doe go way past her due date this spring and delivered two dead babies. I think it was something wrong w/ her possibly as she did the same thing last year for a different owner. We cared for her the exact same way all of our other does who delivered healthy babies. I don't know what was wrong. I hate waiting & worrying!!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Fingers crossed for a safe and healthy birth! :hug:


----------



## Ivy (Aug 9, 2008)

I just checked Ruby. Her kid is kicking and all down in the under belly now. It dropped nicely.
I think its one big single. Not unusual to go over with one big single in Boers.

We have hope all will be fine. We may have to help her but I think she will be ok.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

it looks like she has dropped some --- I say on day 154


----------



## Ivy (Aug 9, 2008)

I am hoping tonight or tomorrow.
Her ligs are softening, again. She finally has a little discharge beginning.
The kid/s is kicking up a storm under her too!

Ruby is getting restless. All day she was in and out of her pen, like she couldn't make up her mind where to go.

And all of the sudden she has this appetite that wont quit!
She has been picking at her food for the past month and nibbling off and on. Today she acted like she will never get food again. She ate in the pasture none stop, went into her pen for hay, then back in the pasture, begged for more grain, back to browsing...just non stop up and back stuffing her face. LOL

So, I have my fingers crossed.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

That's great to hear the little kid(s) alive and kicking! Hoping for a safe delivery!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

getting into position -- good signs :thumb:


----------



## Ivy (Aug 9, 2008)

Time for frustration because now the due date is in question!
My wonderful hubby just informed me this morning that he remembers now that he put Ruby back with the buck about a week later after the first breeding on March 19.
I was so hoping he remembered what day and if they bred, but he doesn't and he didn't watch them.
He just left them together while he worked around the property and put Ruby back at the end of the day when he was done.
So now it looks like her due date may not even be till maybe Friday? :GAAH:

I am rather relieved though. Better to have a miss communication than a goat majorly overdue.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ah well at least you do have that extra due date and you do know what day that was etc. 

hers to healthy kids by Friday :coffee2:


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

:wave: How is Ruby doing?  Imminent kidding yet or still waiting for Friday... tomorrow? :? Or next Friday? Hoping she does well with no problems. :stars:


----------



## Ivy (Aug 9, 2008)

Thank you for asking about Ruby.

She is moving along. We went out to check her at 8PM and not much had changed. A little looser in those ligs is all.

Went again at 11:30 PM and wow, one ligs is gone totally and the other is 3/4 mush.
And her udder!!! Wow!! It got enormous and is just bulging. I was amazed that it could get that big in just 3 1/2 hours!!

I moved her to the hay storage room.
She seems quite happy there this time.
She doesnt want any other goats near her thats why I moved her.
She was going out of her way to chase any goat away from her.
What she does want is us!
She usually is a standoffish, 'don't get to close to me', kind of goat but now...she cries without one of us with her.
She wants to be petted and rubbbed non stop.
I have been checking her every few hours when I take a turn sitting with her.
At 4 AM her one lig is still gone and the other is now 3/4 gone and 1/4 mush.

If she keeps progressing, I would expect kid/s today, maybe even by noon?
Its suppose to get real hot today, so I hope she kids in the morning or very early afternoon, before the heat of the day. I wouldn't want her in hard labor when its so hot.
If she doesnt go before that heat, I hope her labor holds off till later when it cools.

The hay storage does stay a little cooler than outside. Thats one good thing.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Well.....are there babies yet???


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

been checking the thread for updates --- I guess there are no kids yet? :scratch:


----------



## Ivy (Aug 9, 2008)

2 Bucklings.
I am really exhausted. More to come after I have a rest.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats...


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Hope Ruby and boys are fine, congrats


----------



## Ivy (Aug 9, 2008)

Thank you.
Ruby turned out to be great!
She only needed me to help a little to get that first head through. I didn't have to pull, just hold a little pressure while she pushed. Once that head got through the first kid popped right out.

The second came with one push!

Perfect positions too.

Ruby did very well. She did go 2 hours, which I didn't like but I try not to intervene unless the doe shows signs of stress and Ruby didn't at all but, she was different. She didn't push all the time, she pushed for 15 minutes, 2 minutes apart then rested for 15 minutes with no contractions.
Her pushing got harder and longer as time went by, following the pattern as mentioned above the entire time.
Her last 30 minutes she really worked hard.

After the kids were out, she was on her feet cleaning them and back to full alertness and energy.

They are already suckling very well and Ruby is letting them suckle all they want, which is a lot! If they are not on teat, they are napping and the naps are brief. 

She was slow in getting out the placentas. Belly massaging and lifting came in very handy.

The kids were born at 6:15 and 6:30 PM.

Ruby chewed cud and ate the entire time.

The boys will most likely be wethered and be for the freezer.
The only way we would keep one, is if showed the potential to be better built and grew out better than dad. Then the kid would replace dad and he would go into the freezer.

I don't have much hope either one is a keeper. Both parents are percentage Boers with dairy in the cross and the kids are small. They are about 2 pounds each, if that.
Tomorrow I will weigh them as I am just to tired tonight. 

The best hope, one grows out real good.
Ruby has a wonderful, huge, round udder with beautiful sized teats.

The good thing, Ruby looks like a herd breeder!!! She is an awesome mom!
This was a nice FF!!
Next time we are going to breed her with our PB Boer buck. He is only 4 months right now and so he wasnt available for this time.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, I'm glad that she did well...and for aFF it's great that her kids are small, I'm sure she'll be pushing out those 8 pounders in with ease next time around. :stars: :boy: :boy:


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on the kids!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on the kids and safe delivery!


----------

